# Battling huge AJ's and much more



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Just came back from fishing 70-100 miles West of Madeira Beach. Water was picture perfect:

Battling huge AJ's and much more

Finally! It's time for the great Amber jack hunt to begin, It's pay-back time. We are ready for a fight. More times than not these 'donkeys' are not real happy with us invading their territory. The Florida Fisherman ll. is ready; Captain Garret Hubbard is anxious to get started. Captain Garret likes fishing every bit as much as we do. Chef Tammy has stashed enough food & drinks to supply a small army. The great battles sure to come will make us hungry and ever so thirsty. It's going to be good and hot. That ice cold Zephyrhills water will really 'hit the spot!' Joining us today are two real sportsmen who take their fishing very serious. In preparation for our 39 hour AJ attack Mr. Justin Perlow went on the 1/2 day early morning trip to catch bait. After that this dedicated sportsman spent the next two hour catching spade fish off the Hubbard's dock. Jason is out to win the AJ jack pot. He insist this spade fish is the way to go. Well! Will the great efforts pay off? Only time will tell. Join me as we find out together.

And, speaking of dedication, joining Jason is Mr. Thomas Ryan. Mr. Ryan drove to Madeira Beach from the great state of Tennessee. Will the 700 mile trip be worth it? Let's go see:
Mr. Justin Perlow (L), & Mr. Thomas Ryan:

Mr Ryan, a proud retired navy man, is wearing one of his most cherished possessions, an authentic hand woven Florida straw hat.This treasure came from a little restaurant in Dunedin, Florida eighteen years ago. The artist first measured Tom's head. He insisted on a perfect fit. And then, up the tree. You had to see the guy scamper up that Florida palm to believe it. Talk about the real thing. No wonder Tom is so proud. When this Navy man finished dinner his hat was waiting for him. It took an entire year for this then green masterpiece to 'season.' Talk about Florida's best:

The weather is picture Florida perfect. That sun-set over the Gulf of Mexico is stunning to say the least:

We are starved. Chef Tammy has gone Mexican. When this 'Jersey girl' goes Mexican, we are all winners. Mr Brown, what do you think? That big smile says it all. Thanks Tammy!

Let's hit the air conditioned bunks. The great fights ahead will be brutal, we must be at our best.
Twelve midnight, Captain Garret Hubbard tames those two massive 1,150 HP Caterpillar diesels and calls for 'Battle stations.' Until sun up we will be targeting the elusive mangrove snapper. Our bait of choice, cut to perfection Spanish sardines:


Can our guest from the Volunteer state catch our Florida grown mangrove snapper? You had better believe it:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Man! Those little devils are hungry:


Justin, that vermilion is huge. Talk about good eating, this deep water snapper is excellent:

Hold on! We just saw two sail fish and a school of wahoo swim by. Justin immediately tosses a huge tinker mackerel at the speedsters; an instant hit. Well, at least we know their teeth can cut:

The night fishing has been slower than we would have liked. Never-the-less, as that old sun goes through its morning ritual, our catch is looking good:


Hopefully the mangos will be ready for breakfast. Mr. Andrian Peterson, St. Petersburg, Florida:

And, speaking of breakfast, smell that bacon. Chef Tammy is at it again:


Hold on! Look at the AJ's on that screen. Looks like they are ready for breakfast:

Mr. Lambert Ware, Brandon, Florida, and our guest from Tennessee, Mr. Thomas J. Ryan, are fighting a real fight, a fight to the finish. Finally! Color, the color of the mighty amber jack:


Nice going guys, nice going indeed. We are proud to have you on our team:

Justin is a real gentleman, but he can't let our man from Tennessee have all the fun:

Andrian, it looks like mango snapper are not all you can catch. Nice going: 

The AJ's are on fire! But so are we:

Will, gaff that big boy:

Rich, way to go! Richard is a regular who is simply the best of the best:

Bob, it's time! Let's put those spade fish to work. An instant hit. Man! This is a big boy!

It's a fight to the finish; whose finish is in question. On & on goes the great battle. Man against beast. Justin if ringing wet. There is absolutely no give in either. Our man of the hour refuses to ask for help. If anyone so much as touches that rod, the potential jack-pot winner is no longer eligible. Will the many hours spent catching bait pay off? Or does our reef donkey have different ideas? Finally! Color, the color of a huge amber jack. Quick! Kyle, the gaff.
The mighty fish gave its all, never-the-less, the experience, dedication, and brute strength of Justin prevailed. Sir, you have tamed the mighty beast. You have caught a fish so big it takes two strong young men to lift it. The day is yours!
Kyle (red shirt), and Mr. Justin Perlow:


Wow! That huge fish box is running over. Looks like some of the fish are too big for the box:

Ok! We have tamed the mighty amber jack; it's now time for the 'much more' of our great adventure. Up next, grouper!
Coach John, that's a nice red grouper:

We are now around eighty miles off shore. Others are also enjoying what this great state has to offer. Properly managed, without the greed of EDF's catch shares, there is, and will always be, plenty for all

And, speaking of plenty, the magnificent gag grouper. Mr. Andy Hornick, fishing spot # 7, way to go sir:

Mr. Markus Brown aren't you glad Tammy got you off to such a great start?

Mr. Dan Buscarini fished spot # 36 to land this trophy:

Nice:

Tammy and our guest from Tennessee, Mr. Thomas Ryan, with scamp to be proud of:

We have been doing a lot of pot hole fishing. Often it's next to impossible to get away from the 'endangered' American red snapper.
Mr. Isiah Robeson:

These things are so aggressive and such hard fighters:


Talk about a 'wonder-woman!' Tammy you are the best:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Man! is it ever hot. Mr. Mike Payne to the rescue. This melon is really sweet and ever so cold. Thank you Mike, thank you for sharing Florida's best:

Mr. Mike Payne of Tampa:

The mighty AJ's are back, back with a vengeance. Help will:



Justin, all that extra effort is really paying off. Will it be enough to win the jack pot? We will see first thing Sunday morning:

Well! As with all good things, our great adventure is coming to an end. We are tired and hungry from, 'Battling huge AJ's and much more.' After a good hot shower, and a Chef Tammy pork chop dinner, with that special 'Jersey Girl' touch of course, it's time to hit the bunks. Take us hope Captain John, home to beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida.
Talk about a quick night. Captain Garret, it can't be time to get up already. Hey! Let's go take a look at that huge pile of fish.
Mr. Thomas J. Ryan, still wearing his prized hand woven Florida straw hat, and Mr Justin Perlow. 

Will Justin's efforts in catching his, 'special' bait be enough to win the jack pot? The competition will be very strong. After all, Justin is competing against thirty dedicated, experienced, anglers.
Mr. Justin Perlow, sir you have proven that experience coupled with great effort is a winning combination. Not only did Justin win the AJ jack pot, but also the mangrove snapper:

Tammy is so proud of Justin. We all are:

Justin, that's a mangrove snapper to be proud of:

I am still trying to figure out which I like better, fishing or hunting. I love Florida hog hunting very much. Check this out in the August edition of Woods 'n Water magazine: 




Fishing is also my passion. Looks like many more test are needed.
One thing I do know, we have the choice because we are FREE. We are free because of our seervice men and women who are willing to risk it all to maintain our freedom. To support the USO is to support freedom. Last year the USO sponsored a 1/2 day fishing trip for active duty service men & women and their families on the Friendly Fisherman. They, as they always do, insisted on honoring the high flying American flag:

This year the USO, in conjunction with Hubbard's Marina, would like to honor all branches of our military by offering a ten hour fishing trip deep into the heart of the Gulf of Mexico. As of now the funding is just not there. Please help by making a small donation to make this dream trip come true. Contact Roger @ (727) 393-1947


I am working on getting the videos up, running, and current again. I love bringing them to you. I hope you like to watch them as much as I like sharing the action. Hopefully real soon.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Alright ! nice job Mr Bob on showcasing Mr. Ryan. he is a regular on the Pensacola Fishing Forum. I had no idea that he lived in Tennessee though. Great report, catch and pictures, as usual.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

As always, great read!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. It was a real honor having Mr. Ryan on the Florida Fisherman. He is a gentleman who represents the US Navy, our sport, and the geat state of Tennessee very well. 
Have been having some issues with my videos. Here is a link to the video I shot on this trip. Note Mr Ryan hard at work. Bob


----------

